# Quarantine Fuzz



## Robert

Inspired by all of the COVID-19 quarantine builds going on ......


----------



## MightySmallElectrons

You'll have to limit quantities in the spirit of the times


----------



## Ratimus

I feel like the only correct way to build this would be with the build docs printed on TP.


----------



## cooder

That looks sick...


----------



## Ratimus

cooder said:


> That looks sick...


I see what you did there


----------



## Bobbyd67

The silkscreen should be made available as a png file !!!! I need to stick it on the enclosure !


----------



## Gordo

It actually is.  If you click on it a separate window opens.  Right click and "save image as"...


----------



## Bobbyd67

Sure but I would like one without the component holes .


Gordo said:


> It actually is.  If you click on it a separate window opens.  Right click and "save image as"...


----------



## Robert

I'll post the high resolution image later.


----------



## HamishR

Glad to see it's symmetrical.


----------



## Pyro Stick

Looks awesome. Any idea how soon it will be available?


----------



## Robert

Pyro Stick said:


> Looks awesome. Any idea how soon it will be available?



Should be some time next week.


----------



## BurntFingers

Is this an original design? It's got the scent of a fuzz face derivative about it.


----------



## Robert

The circuit changed since the pic above.

It's basically a Muffin with LEDs for clipping diodes in the first stage.  (Positioned in the eyes of the graphic)


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

I like how the parts are practicing social distancing.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Ratimus said:


> I feel like the only correct way to build this would be with the build docs printed on TP.


Anything can be used as toilet paper, depending on your level of desperation. ?


----------



## HamishR

Toilet paper is a relative recent phenomenon.  I think it only dates back the the mid-19th century in the west. Before that people used PCBs and Chinese Klon clones to clean up after a crap.


----------



## Robert




----------



## MightySmallElectrons

Awesome! I’ve always suspected you draw Crazy faces with Your circuit layouts but this is a whole new level!


----------



## Barry

Robert said:


> I'll post the high resolution image later.


Has this been posted somewhere yet?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Far out, Man!


----------



## ericwood

Trying to make heads and tails of this; should I put the components facing up so the sweet silkscreen on the back shines through and you see that from the back of the pedal, or just build like normal with the components facing down? I'm thinking silkscreen face up


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

I'm thinking this belongs framed on a wall, not in a box on the floor.  I'd put the parts on the silkscreen side, you'll still see the pattern.  Maybe wire the pots remotely so they're out of the way.  It's an art project!


----------



## ericwood

That's a good idea! My original idea was to throw a clear backing on the enclosure but the more I look at the photos the more I'm thinking one of those clear plastic hammond enclosures possibly. They do seem brittle, though...nothing I'd want to stomp on regularly or drag to gigs, but instead gaze at while shoegazing at home


----------



## Nostradoomus

Could always build a loop switcher for it!


----------



## Robert

The board is designed for the components to go on the opposite side, along with the pots.    (It'll require long pin pots)
When you remove the enclosure lid the silkscreen will be facing you...  similar to a Beetronics pedal.

I've wanted to do an "artsy" PCB like this for a while, so there will be others.


----------



## radioteacher

It would look nice in a clear case with a mirror in the bottom of the case.  

RT


----------



## Barry

I just ordered some boards so these should be available any day now!


----------



## Robert

Barry said:


> I just ordered some boards so these should be available any day now!



It'll be at least a week.


----------



## Barry

Robert said:


> It'll be at least a week.


Good that will give me time to remember what I forgot on this one!


----------



## zgrav

Nice to see these are now in stock!


----------



## vigilante398

Yup, got mine ordered as soon as I got the notification email


----------



## JetFixxxer

vigilante398 said:


> Yup, got mine ordered as soon as I got the notification email


Same


----------



## Barry

I just ordered mine then I came here and see the 15% off banner!


----------



## zgrav

Then maybe it is time to order another one!


----------



## Barry

zgrav said:


> Then maybe it is time to order another one!


Got it worked out!


----------



## Barry

Robert said:


> The circuit changed since the pic above.
> 
> It's basically a Muffin with LEDs for clipping diodes in the first stage.  (Positioned in the eyes of the graphic)


When will the build documents be updated to reflect these changes?


----------



## Robert

Barry said:


> When will the build documents be updated to reflect these changes?



The build docs are correct for the final revision of the PCB.       

This one underwent more changes along the way than any other board here I think.


----------



## radioteacher

I bought mine yesterday using the memorial discount along with with a number of other pcb's.  It reminds me of a badge you would get at Defcon.  

Wear it around your neck.

Guitar, Q-Fuzz and Pignose.  

RT


----------



## Bobbyd67

I couldn't resist the sale xD I still haven't got my boards from the other one a couple of weeks ago ! Plus I got a OSHpark run of my own prototype comming in.... And I am restarting work next week! Gonna have plenty to keep me busy


----------

